# Noise in speakers when touching brake?



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Also just another note guys. I just realized that I am not using twisted RCA cables. They are only shielded. Maybe this is causing my issue?

Ben


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Somebody ran in to this a few years back, and fully diagnosed it. I think it was Blue Angel or Merc6 ....I dont remember who. But do a little digging in the audio archives. I almost want to say it had to do with x-over placement...


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

That was Terry and Myself Dawg , and it was about feedback through the Pac Loc .. which I wont use . Design flawed .. 


Op could need a noise suppressor on his power leads .


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Gotcha, I never use the pug and play harness with low grade line level converters as it seems to always have some quirk.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

****. That blows. And I did put a noise suppressor on my power lead


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

Test your resistance to ground needs to be 0.1 or less. Make sure your leads are soldered


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Okay. And most leads are soldered with heat shrink tubing to insulate.


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

Hey everyone,
Little update. I fixed this issue! Turns out I wasn't using twisted RCA's; instead just shielded. Switched out one of the RCA's going to the amplifier from my clarion EQ, and the noise went away! 

Lesson of the day, spend money on RCAs so you get your money's worth


----------



## hificruzer226 (Mar 27, 2013)

This is a classic example of why not to cheap out on wiring and connections! Glad you found it!


----------



## Livingfortheice (Apr 22, 2014)

So the issue has returned. The results weren't really there entirely. It sounded better, (Meaning less noise) but I can still hear this **** noise. Just thinking of possible issues. So I run my PAC loc RCA cable to my clarion eq then run the 3 16' RCA's to the amps. My clarion eq is powered by a 16 gauge wire running thru the firewall right near my 4 gauge power wire, and is grounded to a factory ground point underneath the steering wheel. Any chance this could be causing my issue? Just want to spitball ideas. I don't want to rip apart the system again just to have this not work. If you all think this could be an issue, I'll take a stab at it.

Thanks,
Ben


----------

